# Lumps on shoulder and back legs



## Jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

Within a week I suddenly have 2 young bucks with both lumps on the shoulders and inside the back legs. I tried to get clear pictures which wasn't easy, but it's visible.
The first one which began to show his first lumps a couple of days ago. Today he got much worse and he's getting skinny with a soft stomache:









The other one showed his first lumps today and as the other one they start on the shoulders, but they are already visible on the back legs too:









I think they both suffer from cancer on the lymph nodes, but I would like to have some opinions. I never saw them before and probably it's a coincidence, but I think it's strange to have 2 mice with these lumps in only one week. These mice are not related. The lumps are on both sides of the body and look very similar. Hope someone can give me some information.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I believe pastuerellosis causes multiple abcesses....it might be a good idea to have a vet check one of them out.


----------

